# help counting



## Elysia (May 31, 2011)

I am a new with guitar but I have played pian for 20 years, not like that helps with guitar. When reading guitar tabs for chords how do you know what the timing value is of each chords, how long do you hold the chord? how many times do you strum each chord? where in the tab do they tell you this?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Tabs do not have timing information. that's the biggest disadvantage from regular notation.
They are often supposed to be in sync with the lyrics, but not always perfect.

You kind of have to know the song a bit before using tabs


----------



## Elysia (May 31, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe I will stick with the regular notation. Tabs are so common though.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Tabs work best if you play along with audio of the song


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Forget tabs and go with music notation. Tabs tend to be inaccurate at the best of times.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tabs can be handy in combination with standard notation since some notes can be played in four or five different places on a guitar. There are tabs that do show timing, but they are rare, especially on the internet. Like others have said, most tabs are only helpful if you're already familiar with the song. Also, not all "tabs" are true tabs, many are actually lyric sheets with chords written in over the lyrics - sometimes called lead sheets or fake sheets, though these names are also inaccurate.

If you can read music, it shouldn't take you too long to apply your knowledge to the guitar - and, speaking from my unbiased perspective as a music teacher, it never hurts to take a few lessons.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Guitar Pro tab has timing. Not only that but you can print the Staff along side the Tab. That way if you can read Staff for the piano the timing is obvious.
I can read Staff like a Year One reads words but I can usually follow the timing okay.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, if you don't mind paying for it, there's always Songsterr www.songsterr.com and Musicnotes www.musicnotes.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.howtoreadguitartabs.net/

This 'How To' link has some info on timing.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Always use tabs in conjunction with your ears. LISTEN to the song - all the answers are in the listening.
Ear training can not be over-stressed.


----------



## camo1902 (Jun 6, 2011)

I put the guitar down and spend a few minutes listening while following along with the tab before I play anything new. Its boring but it helps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

camo1902 said:


> I put the guitar down and spend a few minutes listening while following along with the tab before I play anything new. Its boring but it helps.


Agreed. Going along with it in your head helps a lot. Gived you the timing and spacing as the tab will not help you in that area


----------



## SchecterC-1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Listen to the song until your almost sick of it... Really pay close attention to the guitar and you'll have the timing down in no time! I usually try playing by ear first. Picking out what i can from the song as accurate as i can, then if i have to I'll go searching thru the thousands and thousands of inaccurate tabs that are out there to find a half decent one! I play alot of metal, so i'll usually try to find the Album tab books online if i can... like the ones you can buy in the music stores. lots of people have uploaded them, Usually downloaded as a torrent. Those tend to be the best. Just keep on rockin'...SDMF

Cheers


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I do like using tabs for students learning tunes... but I always get the tab from a reputable source (musicnotes.com or sheetmusicdirect)...sometimes from a book... or a magazine. Most of the time I end up transcribing the tune on the spot myself.

What I do however, is do hybrid tab notation... so I attach stems to the numbers to reflect timing. I'll use diamond note heads over the numbers for whole and half notes as well. I usually take 5 minutes or so in the lesson to mark all that stuff out so the student knows exactly what's going on so they can practice it during the week. 

I basically learned that from seeing how Guitar World does their tab. I don't know why that system hasn't become more popular.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------

